# Are most furries veg*n?



## papagena (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi.  Sorry if this is the wrong forum--I'm not trying to start a debate, I'm just new to the community and curious. 

Are most furry fans vegetarian or vegan? I'm vegan myself, but I guess that makes sense. I've never heard of a meat-eating parrot!


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

carnivore...


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

No.
But I'm a vegan.
In fact, aside from you, I'm the only vegan that posts on this forum.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

I am intently carnivorous. I only eat fruit and veggies cuz i need to to maintain health.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, I like the fact you censored veg*n. XD


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 6, 2009)

Carnivore to the max.

Give me my steak bloody and wiggling.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Fuck that. My fav food is hot wings, for god's sake!  Besides, I'm not a rich yuppie from Cali.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> No.
> But I'm a vegan.
> In fact, aside from you, I'm the only vegan that posts on this forum.



Actually, I'm a vegan, too. So you aren't the only one.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 6, 2009)

Omnivore.


----------



## papagena (Aug 6, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Lol, I like the fact you censored veg*n. XD



Oh, it isn't a censor--it's an abbreviation, to cover both vegetarian and vegan.

I'm excited to spot other vegans here though!


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Actually, I'm a vegan, too. So you aren't the only one.



Really?
That's cool.
We should swap recipes some time.

What about honey?
I don't eat no fucking bee yak.


----------



## papagena (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Really?
> That's cool.
> We should swap recipes some time.



... I have a recipe for home-made vegan mayonnaise!


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope. Helping to butcher a pig and cow is something every meat eater should do once in a lifetime. It's a lovely thing.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

papagena said:


> ... I have a recipe for home-made vegan mayonnaise!



Yeah, PM me sometime.
I really don't like using Vegenaise, would like to put together my own with a more mild flavor.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 6, 2009)

papagena said:


> Oh, it isn't a censor--it's an abbreviation, to cover both vegetarian and vegan.


Ooh, didn't know that. owo

I'm vegetarian, and I've been so for around eight years. ^^

EDIT: It might be worth noting that I did give veganism several sincere attempts, but have found it to be ultimately impossible in my current environment (carnivorous parents not buying vegan-apropos foods for me, mostly), but I would like to give it another try on a more permanent basis when I get a job or whatever... I adore the concept of it, and am fully aware of many of the meat and dairy substitutes (though... I never did eat hamburgers, despite my love for Boca patties. I just like their taste). *Giggles*


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Really?
> That's cool.
> We should swap recipes some time.
> 
> ...




 I don't really have special recipes or anything, I mostly live off storebought organic food and stuff like that. The only time I ever really cook is when I have guests over. I've only been a vegan for a few months, though, but I have been a vegetarian for a few years now.

 And I never really thought about honey, never even liked the stuff before.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nothing wrong with meat, its the processed meat that mess you up.

So meat eater here, but organic stuff


----------



## Takun (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a reverse vegan.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm a reverse vegan.


 You eat veggies with you ass?


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 6, 2009)

It does not make sense. You are not a parrot in real life. If you were a parrot, you would be eating birdseed. Stop being stupid.


Meat is fucking delicious. Vegan is really extreme. 


I also loathe vegetarians who do it because they're eating a living thing..but then chow down on plants. 


I hate processed meats. I don't go organic, we can't afford that, but I do try to get good meat C:


----------



## Takun (Aug 6, 2009)

Poet said:


> You eat veggies with you ass?



Cucumbers and carrots mostly.


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Cucumbers and carrots mostly.





I would enjoy eating with you.

With a videocamera present.


----------



## Kanin (Aug 6, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha... No :3

I love animals... they're delicious. :3


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm cannibalistic.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 6, 2009)

Screw that. I'd miss all the foods I love.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 6, 2009)

Snow leopards are exclusive carnivores. >


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 6, 2009)

I ONLY EAT TO DESTROY!!!!
Now on a realistic notion, I am omnivore...


----------



## Seas (Aug 6, 2009)

Carnivore here too, although I don't mind eating fruits or vegetables once in a while, there are some good kinds of them too.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 6, 2009)

I'M A FERAL HYENA FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-

I guess you got your answer.


----------



## kryptik (Aug 6, 2009)

Hehe <3 meat. My fursona agrees.


----------



## the grey fox (Aug 6, 2009)

i only eat food that died by some horribly painful and excruciating method.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Aug 6, 2009)

Carnivorous if i could i would just eat meat but i do enjoy salad sometimes but others just cant stand eating it or any other fruit/veggies for that matter


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm omnivorous. I love steak, but I love collard greens too :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 6, 2009)

Fuck no. I love meat.


----------



## Russ (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say Carnivore but humans need vegetables too. Admittedly, I should eat more vegetables than I do for the sake of my own health.

I often preferred carnivorous characters though.


----------



## Kyto (Aug 6, 2009)

Omnivore.
I'll eat almost anything.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 6, 2009)

I eat a lot of meat. But im not too picky with my food.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 6, 2009)

Plants are what food eats. >


----------



## Leostale (Aug 6, 2009)

I eat FiSh, chicken, pork, beef, chickens,fish and chickens&fish


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Omnivore. Animals are tasty! :3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Meat is pretty nice.




Not in that way, you sick furries.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 6, 2009)

I eat all types of food and what not. But I eat more fruits but it depends on what Im in the mood for


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm an omnivore :3

Though I did try out a vegetarian diet, (Not totally vegan) and I almost went insane when I couldn't have a sirloin steak :c


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 6, 2009)

MEEEAT!!
I need it...
really...
i think I'm a carnivore

no really, why should you be a vegan if you're a furry?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Feeka-chan said:


> MEEEAT!!
> I need it...
> really...
> i think I'm a carnivore
> ...



Furry = PETA?

:V


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2009)

I love meat.  Steak, fish, chicken, pork, lamb...  I've even tried goat and squab and snake and alligator and snails -- those are tasty, too.  I want to try kangaroo meat and llama meat eventually.

Anything else I eat is solely for nutritional value.

http://s2.buzzfeed.com/static/image.../23/10/vegan-carnivore-32432-1245766652-3.jpg


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't eat red meat, but I eat my fair share of chicken.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2009)

tox-foxx said:


> I don't eat red meat, but I eat my fair share of chicken.



Why don't you eat red meat?  Just out of curiosity...  Is it a diet thing or do you just not like it?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

i like meat with some pink, and fruits, so omnivore, but can someone tell me what the hell a MRE would fall into, i have a Imataion Bonless Pork Rib that has a ingredient list with the same hieght as a dollar, with thing from both catagories. it scares me.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 6, 2009)

oh i wouldn't eat red meat, too. It's a no-go for me.
and well, I also don't like it if it's still recognizable what the piece of meat once was.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 6, 2009)

I luff me some meat.  Those 3-pound Angus burgers from McDonald's?  Oh yeah, I chowed down on that tasty son of a bitch last night, and it was fabulous.

I could never go vegetarian or vegan (mostly because the lack of excessive amounts of protein would probably kill me).  If good seafood was easy to find around here, I could go vegetarian and seafood (whatever that's called; I know it has a specific name).  But, I live in the Midwest, and the best fish you can get 'round here is catfish.

But I never understood why furry had to = veg*n.  Most furries tend to identify with a carnivorous animal anyhow.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Aug 6, 2009)

dodgerwolf said:


> I luff me some meat.  Those 3-pound Angus burgers from McDonald's?  Oh yeah, I chowed down on that tasty son of a bitch last night, and it was fabulous.



3-pounds? I wish the McDonalds burgers here in Germany would  be this big again


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

dodgerwolf said:


> I luff me some meat. Those *1/3-pound* Angus burgers from McDonald's?


 
Fixed.  Three-pound burger!?  Divide that by 9.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Fixed.  Three-pound burger!?  Divide that by 9.



ill admit, it didnt seem like 3 pounds, but they are still good, cept the mushroom one. also, peaches, the are very good.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 6, 2009)

I love meat.

And I don't see how you'd think furry = vegan.
I mean, _"DAW LEWK AT THE KYOOT WIDDLE ANIMULS!!!"_ and shit.
But tons of animals are carnivores / omnivores, in the wild. And it's very common in furry to identify with some kind of animal.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2009)

Plants aren't food, plants are what food eats :V .


----------



## Shima (Aug 6, 2009)

Feeka-chan said:


> 3-pounds? I wish the McDonalds burgers here in Germany would  be this big again


They are not. They are third pounders. as in 1/3 pounds. But I eat meat, no question. Big macs are the shits.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 6, 2009)

Omnivore here. Nothing is safe from me! MUHAHAHAHAHA! Just like nothing is safe from a herm : )


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

dodgerwolf said:


> I luff me some meat.  Those 3-pound Angus burgers from McDonald's?  Oh yeah, I chowed down on that tasty son of a bitch last night, and it was fabulous.



McDonalds isn't food. Anything that looks more undigested when it comes out isn't food.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 6, 2009)

Shima said:


> They are not. They are third pounders. as in 1/3 pounds. But I eat meat, no question. Big macs are the shits.



YOU'RE RUINING MY LIFE BAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!

Naw, it's cool.  I'm just a 'tard.  They were fuckin' huge regardless.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> McDonalds isn't food. Anything that looks more undigested when it comes out isn't food.



McDonald's food is made of plastic and cancer.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> McDonalds isn't food.


 
I hear this, brah.

I'm all "I could sure go for a Mc Chicken whatever right now..."
Then I have one.
Half an hour later I feel so bloated and URGH I vow never to eat McDonald's again.
Next time I'm near a McDonald's? Yeah...

ANYWAY, what everyone else says: eat the meats, om nom. The animals we adore so much _literally tear eachother apart, _we aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 6, 2009)

Ricky said:


> McDonald's food is made of plastic and cancer.



You forgot the grease and fat.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 6, 2009)

Chicken!! *nom nom nom*

I eat from all food groups. 

I have eaten those fake meat products, and really I'm not impressed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 6, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Chicken!! *nom nom nom*
> 
> I eat from all food groups.
> 
> I have eaten those fake meat products, and really I'm not impressed.


 
Have you tried Quorn?
That's pretty decent and has a whole line of different ready-meals. For the college student veggie friend.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd rather have the real thing.  :/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 6, 2009)

The answer is no. Some furries are vegan but there is nothing conclusive to say that most are.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 6, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Have you tried Quorn?
> That's pretty decent and has a whole line of different ready-meals. For the college student veggie friend.


No I haven't.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

DJLab said:


> You forgot the grease and fat.



Don't forget the rat droppings and tapeworms.


Other than that,I eat Free ranged meats and Farmer's produce from the farmer's market. 

I support my local farms!


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 6, 2009)

im a meataterian. i GOTS to have meat.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2009)

DJLab said:


> You forgot the grease and fat.



I think technically it's considered _synthetic grease and fat polymer._


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 6, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> im a meataterian. i GOTS to have meat.



Chicken MMMmmmmm....and turkey MMMMMmmm.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 6, 2009)

I am more of an omnivore. ( since most people are).

I don't just eat meat, ( foxes are omnivores too), some people don't like meat, but there's more then one way to get protein. I am not how much info I got right k?


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 6, 2009)

Pescitarian. Most meats, with the exception of poultry (and of course fish) I find just plain nasty, but I have done work at animal shelters with chickens that were kept as pets so I can't bring myself to eat them anymore.
Fish, however, I do catch and cook for myself and what have you. I also love shellfish, especially clams, which there is no shortage of where I live.

I also eat insects and such when I get the chance. You can sometimes find them at organic food stores and what have you.


----------



## Shino (Aug 6, 2009)

RAWR!

Carnivore here.

"Yes, I'll have my steak rare. Very rare..." NOMNOMNOMNOM...


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 6, 2009)

I shall never be vegan, i hate most vegies xD 
Fully carnivore here.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 6, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Chicken MMMmmmmm....and turkey MMMMMmmm.


lol, of course i eatthem AND veiggies too. i just cant live without meat


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Pescitarian. Most meats, with the exception of poultry (and of course fish) I find just plain nasty, but I have done work at animal shelters with chickens that were kept as pets so I can't bring myself to eat them anymore.
> Fish, however, I do catch and cook for myself and what have you. I also love shellfish, especially clams, which there is no shortage of where I live.
> 
> I also eat insects and such when I get the chance. You can sometimes find them at organic food stores and what have you.



I didn't know that about the insects being found in Organic stores.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I didn't know that about the insects being found in Organic stores.


Yeah, there's this healthy organic food store near my town that sells honey roasted crickets and things like that.
I was hesitant to eat them at first, but they're quite good tasting.
They're apparently really healthy for you, too.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 6, 2009)

editlol


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I don't get it. Humans are omnivores. We need both meat and vegetables to sustain our health. Only eating one type of food affects your health, and makes no sense to me. The meat you (don't) eat is already dead; not eating it doesn't save animals. And not eating vegetables is just idiotic; there's no moral reason for it, _and_ it affects your health.
> 
> Just my view on the subject. :V



God.



You're so dumb.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> God.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so dumb.



Seconed.
 Vegan brownies are awesome. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2009)

TropicalZephyr said:


> Yeah, there's this healthy organic food store near my town that sells honey roasted crickets and things like that.
> I was hesitant to eat them at first, but they're quite good tasting.
> They're apparently really healthy for you, too.



Protien, fiber, and a lot of other things. :}


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2009)

animals eat meat
humans are animals
furrys are akin to animals
humans whoa e furrys....
id think would eat meat
*shrugs shoulders*


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 6, 2009)

ive seen orgaing foods and soy milk... groceries keep soy milk on the shelvs and the REAL milk in the friege... id rather drink real dairy thankyoverymuch


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 6, 2009)

Actually, I don't like milk, and I eat meat on very rare occasions when I feel I really need the protein. I've been a vegetarian for pretty much my whole life though - I just don't like the taste or texture of most meats. The only time I really do eat meat though would be when I go out for sushi, which you would think would have a more disagreeable texture, but I like it.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 6, 2009)

Nekirae said:


> Actually, I don't like milk, and I eat meat on very rare occasions when I feel I really need the protein. I've been a vegetarian for pretty much my whole life though - I just don't like the taste or texture of most meats. The only time I really do eat meat though would be when I go out for sushi, which you would think would have a more disagreeable texture, but I like it.



Sashimi is pretty bad ass. Even as a vegan in my faux ivory tower, I will grant you this.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 6, 2009)

now that i think of it, what the hell is SPAM for that matter?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> now that i think of it, what the hell is SPAM for that matter?


According to @wikipedia...


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The labeled ingredients in the classic variety of Spam are: chopped pork shoulder meat with ham meat added, salt, water, sugar, and sodium nitrite to help keep its color. Spam's gelatinous glaze, or aspic, forms from the cooling of meat stock.


Though, there is alsoVegan Spam.
http://ieatfood.net/?p=106


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 6, 2009)

My Grandfather eats Fish,Chicken and Meat so do I.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 7, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> God.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so dumb.


You know what? I'm not going to argue with you on that. If I'm going to post in a thread then I should know what the fuck I'm talking about. :/


----------



## papagena (Aug 7, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> ive seen orgaing foods and soy milk... groceries keep soy milk on the shelvs and the REAL milk in the friege... id rather drink real dairy thankyoverymuch



This comment made me laugh. I'm guessing your parents do the shopping for you, since you don't seem to have spent much time in a grocery store. There are shelf-stable dairy milks, too, my parents have some sitting back in the pantry right now... It's just a different, more sterile kind of packaging, and of course for dairy and soy milk you have to refrigerate it once the seal is broken.

Soymilk is also sold refrigerated, just like cow's milk, and its cheaper that way. (Shelf stable packaging costs more.)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

papagena said:


> This comment made me laugh. I'm guessing your parents do the shopping for you, since you don't seem to have spent much time in a grocery store. There are shelf-stable dairy milks, too, my parents have some sitting back in the pantry right now... It's just a different, more sterile kind of packaging, and of course for dairy and soy milk you have to refrigerate it once the seal is broken.
> 
> Soymilk is also sold refrigerated, just like cow's milk, and its cheaper that way. (Shelf stable packaging costs more.)



UHT milk?

Soymilk is kinda nasty unless it has a bit of flavoring.  When I tried some it tasted like the smell of a barn.

Vanilla soy ice cream is fucking awesome.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 7, 2009)

well im sorry, i DO do the grocery shopping most of the time. im the one that pushes teh cart. i just know that i see soy milk on the shelves at Pathmark and think "gross"


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 7, 2009)

Ugh.
I'm an omnivore.

The animals that most people eat (cows, chickens, turkey, etc) were put on this planet for humans to eat.
We have two different types of teeth. One for chewing meat, the other for chewing plants.

I boycotted KFC because of the way they treat their chickens (What with inbreeding, and making them be born without heads or feathers...), but that doesn't mean I'm going to take meat out of my diet.
I just need to make sure they're being slaughtered nicely!


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 7, 2009)

well KFC sucks anyways. ever since they got rid of the transfat oil it sucks... and htis whole "grilled chicken" thing is a joke. i want chicken that tastes REAL. not subsititutes that will give me a grease enduced headache


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a pizza-terian. Seriously If I could eat Danatos pizza every day, I'd be the happiest person alive. In fact if pizza was a chick.....I'd prolly f'ck it. Then eat her.


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

If it's meat it is MINE.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 7, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> I boycotted KFC because of the way they treat their chickens (What with inbreeding, and making them be born without heads or feathers...), but that doesn't mean I'm going to take meat out of my diet.
> I just need to make sure they're being slaughtered nicely!


What? Do you have (non-peta) evidence of this? 

KFC is okay. I'll eat there like once every few months. I tried their grilled chicken, and its not too bad. I can cook better chicken.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm healthy. I don't think cutting meat out of a person's diet will make them healthy, nor do I think lots of fatty red meat is healthy, either. However, we can all definitely do without processed and frozen food. What's that called?

Also, my parrot eats meat all the time. I cook him scrambled eggs, and he loves turkey,chicken, tuna, etc. They can pretty much eat whatever we can, except for coffee, chocolate, avocados, alcohol, caffeine, non-organic strawberries etc.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

omnivore.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 7, 2009)

About 70 to 80% vegetarian myself.  Not because I don't like meat, mind you - I LOVE meat and I'm a total carnivore by nature, it's just that I insist on getting only meat that is humanely attained.  That means I go for free-range and organics where the animal is given a pretty open and happy life until the day it's slaughtered for food.  The downside is that this type of meat is a hell of a lot more expensive because it costs a lot more to raise animals in a good and moral way, so I just can't afford to eat as much meat as I'd like to.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 7, 2009)

So wait... i just have random thought

if a vegeterain eats only vegetable = plants and they don't eat animals cuzz they care for it. thus that makes vegetarian a carnivore to plants(plants are a living thing too).

and a carnivore eats meat and they don't eat plants does that makes them a protectors of plants cuzz they eat the animals that eats the plants, thus that mean that carnivore cares for the plants.

so carnivores enables the plants to grow in numbers, which i think is a good thing
so thus that makes carnivores the good guys?


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 7, 2009)

We are Omnivores. Of course we eat meat. We cannot live without the protein. And as for the people that think they're vegetarian, PROTEIN CAN ONLY BE FOUND IN MEAT. Protein from beans are different, and you cannot sustain a healthy life, even though you think you're doing a good thing to your body.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> We are Omnivores. Of course we eat meat. We cannot live without the protein. And as for the people that think they're vegetarian, PROTEIN CAN ONLY BE FOUND IN MEAT. Protein from beans are different, and you cannot sustain a healthy life, even though you think you're doing a good thing to your body.



Protien isn't only found in meat, dawg. I amy not be a Vegetarian or a Vegan, but I know that much.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> About 70 to 80% vegetarian myself.  Not because I don't like meat, mind you - I LOVE meat and I'm a total carnivore by nature, it's just that I insist on getting only meat that is humanely attained.  That means I go for free-range and organics where the animal is given a pretty open and happy life until the day it's slaughtered for food.  The downside is that this type of meat is a hell of a lot more expensive because it costs a lot more to raise animals in a good and moral way, so I just can't afford to eat as much meat as I'd like to.



High fives!


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> High fives!



Back at ya ^_^


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck you guys, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Back at ya ^_^



There's a local market where I get my Meat and fish from, all local and all free ranged. But free ranged Beef and chicken can be costly.


----------



## Koray (Aug 7, 2009)

no... carnivore here :|


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

How many wolves have you seen that eat vegetables and not meet.  None?  I thought so.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> How many wolves have you seen that eat vegetables and not meet.  None?  I thought so.



Whut.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> How many wolves have you seen that eat vegetables and not meet.  None?  I thought so.



I've got a bit of experience with the canine diet, seeings as I've done tons of research on a natural raw diet for my dog. Dogs and wolves eat both meat and plants, and its very important that they get both. They also need raw bones, organs, and a lot more fat then you'd expect.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> How many wolves have you seen that eat vegetables and not meet.  None?  I thought so.



I've seen a dog eat a celery stick and my dog used to beg for Brocolli.


Canines eat some plants and fruit to help with their digestive system. If they ate too much meat and no ruffage at all, they'll get sick.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've seen a dog eat a celery stick and my dog used to beg for Brocolli.
> 
> 
> Canines eat some plants and fruit to help with their digestive system. If they ate too much meat and no ruffage at all, they'll get sick.



Basil LOVES Apples and Bananas, lol!

But yeah, wolves and stray dogs get plenty of plant material from the stomachs of their prey. People who feed the raw diet to their dogs puree (for easier digestion) a variety of veggies and feed that along with whole raw bony pieces of meat, such as chicken backs and turkey necks, as well as whole fish.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Basil LOVES Apples and Bananas, lol!
> 
> But yeah, wolves and stray dogs get plenty of plant material from the stomachs of their prey. People who feed the raw diet to their dogs puree (for easier digestion) a variety of veggies and feed that along with whole raw bony pieces of meat, such as chicken backs and turkey necks, as well as whole fish.




-nod nod-

And on the subject of dog feed ,when buying dried dog food I have to make sure the Ingredient is "X meat product" and a variety of other ingredients. I do not buy dog food with Corn Meal in it. If I buy wet dog food, I mix a few Veggie items in it. For instance, Ozzie loves Brocolli and Tomatoes.


----------



## Fluory (Aug 7, 2009)

That's kind of a funny question when you consider the fact that most of the fandom has carnivorous animals as their 'sonas.

I eat pretty much anything that tastes good. Of course, I'm a human, which is what most of them do.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Fluory said:


> That's kind of a funny question when you consider the fact that most of the fandom has carnivorous animals as their 'sonas.
> 
> I eat pretty much anything that tastes good. Of course, I'm a human, which is what most of them do.



And we humans are natural trash compactors/trash generators. :V


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -nod nod-
> 
> And on the subject of dog feed ,when buying dried dog food I have to make sure the Ingredient is "X meat product" and a variety of other ingredients. I do not buy dog food with Corn Meal in it. If I buy wet dog food, I mix a few Veggie items in it. For instance, Ozzie loves Brocolli and Tomatoes.



Basil has an allergy to corn, and grains aren't all that good for dogs anyways. I like to buy grain-free dog food. The current brand I'm using is Taste of the Wild. Not only is it grain free, but it's also got more easily digested meats like Bison and Venison, and no un-named meat sources and by-products.



> *Wetlands Formula
> 
> Ingredients*
> Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.





> *Prairie Formula*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> Bison, venison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Basil has an allergy to corn, and grains aren't all that good for dogs anyways. I like to buy grain-free dog food. The current brand I'm using is Taste of the Wild. Not only is it grain free, but it's also got more easily digested meats like Bison and Venison, and no un-named meat sources and by-products.



That's the same brand I buy for Oz. He eats the prarie formula, and only the Prarie formula.

Grains aren't digestable and it has little to no nutritional value for dogs..also, it gives him the runs. :V


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 7, 2009)

dogs eat grass when theyre sick. same with cats. veggies help with digesting.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's the same brand I buy for Oz. He eats the prarie formula, and only the Prarie formula.
> 
> Grains aren't digestable and it has little to no nutritional value for dogs..also, it gives him the runs. :V



Dude, awesome =D

We're just rotating "flavors" lol! We bought Prairie formula last time, and Wetlands this time. 

But yeah, Basil's had some serious digestive problems... When we adopted him he was on Iams, and then we switched Blue Wilderness, but Taste of the Wild is the only stuff so far he's had solid poo with. That, and he also does good in raw, which I feed about once or twice a week =3


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There's a local market where I get my Meat and fish from, all local and all free ranged. But free ranged Beef and chicken can be costly.



*nodsnods* Same - even fairly large chains carry some form of wild caught fish or free range stuff, but there are also local places.  Yeah, it's expensive, but I'd rather pay more and know the animal had a good life, than save money at the expense of an animal suffering.  The protein is easily made up with other products.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've seen a dog eat a celery stick and my dog used to beg for Brocolli.
> 
> Canines eat some plants and fruit to help with their digestive system. If they ate too much meat and no ruffage at all, they'll get sick.



*nodsnods* Both the dogs I used to have would graze on certain tall grasses.  Both of them liked certain cooked veggies, and one of them also liked certain fruit (she had a real sweet tooth).


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Dude, awesome =D
> 
> We're just rotating "flavors" lol! We bought Prairie formula last time, and Wetlands this time.
> 
> But yeah, Basil's had some serious digestive problems... When we adopted him he was on Iams, and then we switched Blue Wilderness, but Taste of the Wild is the only stuff so far he's had solid poo with. That, and he also does good in raw, which I feed about once or twice a week =3



For some reason, Oz does not like the Wetlands formula at all. In order to get him to eat it, I either buy a can of wet food and mix a couple of tablespoons with the dry food or pretend that it is my food and share it with him.




ToeClaws said:


> *nodsnods* Same - even fairly large chains carry some form of wild caught fish or free range stuff, but there are also local places.  Yeah, it's expensive, but I'd rather pay more and know the animal had a good life, than save money at the expense of an animal suffering.  The protein is easily made up with other products.



besides the local farm market, there's Kroger (The local grocery store) that carries Free-ranged meats at a relatively decent price. Unfortunately, I live too far out to get to a Kroger, but I support my local farmer's market and the farmers that deliver the beef.





> *nodsnods* Both the dogs I used to have would graze on certain tall grasses.  Both of them liked certain cooked veggies, and one of them also liked certain fruit (she had a real sweet tooth).



What kind of fruit?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> How many wolves have you seen that eat vegetables and not meet. None? I thought so.


So you are saying there is some sort of con for vegetarian wolves?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For some reason, Oz does not like the Wetlands formula at all. In order to get him to eat it, I either buy a can of wet food and mix a couple of tablespoons with the dry food or pretend that it is my food and share it with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, aww! Basil loves his food. Sometimes I make it special for him, though, and add something things like a little bit of ground turkey or canned tuna. Usually depends on what I'm making for dinner.

What breed is Oz?

Also, I try to do my part and buy free-range chicken eggs, but as a poor college student, I can't really afford much more then that =3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 7, 2009)

Question: those of you in this thread who are all over the free-range meat (as one should be, really), how do you feel about hunting for wild (and thus, the Ultimate Free Range) food?


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> besides the local farm market, there's Kroger (The local grocery store) that carries Free-ranged meats at a relatively decent price. Unfortunately, I live too far out to get to a Kroger, but I support my local farmer's market and the farmers that deliver the beef.



Don't have Krogers up in Canada (only seen'em in the US).  We have out own chains that carry a few variations.  Loblaws (which also owns/opperates "The Real Canadian Superstores") has been one of the major chain leaders at bringing out a lot of natural products.  Still, the best selection are the specialized small places.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What kind of fruit?



Raisins, apples, dried apricots, dried mangos and dates.  She loved dates.  Miss not having her around anymore to share snacks with.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 7, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Question: those of you in this thread who are all over the free-range meat (as one should be, really), how do you feel about hunting for wild (and thus, the Ultimate Free Range) food?



In my opinion, eating what you catch yourself is AWESOME. I've never hunted for game myself, but it does taste wonderful. I also used to fish for Rainbow Trout, which is also awesome. And the animals get to live a natural life, and it's good to thin out the herd once in a while to keep them from overpopulating.



ToeClaws said:


> Don't have Krogers up in Canada (only seen'em in the US). We have out own chains that carry a few variations. Loblaws (which also owns/opperates "The Real Canadian Superstores") has been one of the major chain leaders at bringing out a lot of natural products. Still, the best selection are the specialized small places.
> 
> 
> 
> Raisins, apples, dried apricots, dried mangos and dates. She loved dates. Miss not having her around anymore to share snacks with.



Just to let you know, raisins and grapes can be toxic to dogs, so I'd avoid that as a treat in the future. Same with onions, and to a lesser degree, garlic.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> In my opinion, eating what you catch yourself is AWESOME. I've never hunted for game myself, but it does taste wonderful. I also used to fish for Rainbow Trout, which is also awesome. And the animals get to live a natural life, and it's good to thin out the herd once in a while to keep them from overpopulating.


 
Delicious rainbow trout... the name is cute, too.

I agree about them living a normal life, plus it's a hobby that I'd imagine takes some skill and outdoorsy skills.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 8, 2009)

Poet said:


> I am intently carnivorous. I only eat fruit and veggies cuz i need to to maintain health.


 
 same here


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 8, 2009)

Omnivorefag presenting arms.


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 8, 2009)

red meat please.  vegies are only to help with the digestion.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 8, 2009)

Nah a lotta furs are carnivorous.

I'd laugh if I saw someone into vore who actually was a vegan though.  it sounds to me like a really really unusual combination.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm omnivorous, but I prefer meat to vegetables and such.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 8, 2009)

Vegetarian here.


----------



## Farfetnoogen (Aug 8, 2009)

Vegan here!


----------



## Traumerei (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't eat anymore. I can't stand harming things.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 9, 2009)

I eat meat, although I don't eat beef. This isn't furry related though, its because of something from my childhood.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 9, 2009)

Traumerei said:


> I don't eat anymore. I can't stand harming things.



So, how long do you have left to live? Mind giving me all your stuff. A dead body won't need them.


----------



## medjai (Aug 9, 2009)

I like to eat healthy, so omnivore.


----------



## Nightweaver (Aug 9, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> No.
> But I'm a vegan.
> In fact, aside from you, I'm the only vegan that posts on this forum.



Nope. There's me too. I'm probably the most outspoken among us.


----------



## southtownjr (Aug 10, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Omnivore.


QFT.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 10, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Lol, aww! Basil loves his food. Sometimes I make it special for him, though, and add something things like a little bit of ground turkey or canned tuna. Usually depends on what I'm making for dinner.
> 
> What breed is Oz?
> 
> Also, I try to do my part and buy free-range chicken eggs, but as a poor college student, I can't really afford much more then that =3



Australian cattle dog. A very sneaky one. >.>

I have a picture on my photobucket, I'll post it here later. 

Same here, but I try to get some free ranged meat products and budget what I can get. The Eggs at the Farmer's market is about 2.00 a carton of 12 (1.50 if you bring an egg carton), and I buy beef once in a blue moon.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 10, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Question: those of you in this thread who are all over the free-range meat (as one should be, really), how do you feel about hunting for wild (and thus, the Ultimate Free Range) food?



I would if I could, but hunting would be a "Special Occasion" for me.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 10, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> Nope. There's me too. I'm probably the most outspoken among us.



There are quite a few.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a huge animal rights activist. I support their right to be eaten. 

Ohoho I'm mean. XD  Still, I'm an Omnivore. I believe in balance. Everything has a place...at my table. XD That's why I have canines for ripping and molars for chewing.

Steak and a Baked Potato anyone?


----------



## Meeew (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not. Although as a coincidence my species is not either. 

I think it's silly to try to change your diet because your fursona would not approve.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

yiffy_the_wolf_boy said:


> I'm a huge animal rights activist. I support their right to be eaten.
> 
> Ohoho I'm mean. XD  Still, I'm an Omnivore. I believe in balance. Everything has a place...at my table. XD That's why I have canines for ripping and molars for chewing.
> 
> Steak and a Baked Potato anyone?



http://www.skullsunlimited.com/graphics/tq-158-lg.jpg
This is a gelada. Geladas specialize in grass consumption and are completely folivorous.

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah good point. 

Still, I'll take mine medium rare with a nice side of all-you-can-eat shrimp and, oh what the heck, a Salad, with -out- bacon bits I might ad 

Grass grows, birds fly, sun shines, and brotha, I eat everything. Thats da force of nature.

*Bonk*


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

murrrs *chews on peice of steak* ^.^


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 11, 2009)

I just ate steak and potatoes 2 of my favorite foods


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a vegetarian and I never want to be. Why waste time eating veggies. Eat meat while you can! I eat vegetables as well, it's healthy.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 11, 2009)

Omnivore.


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Aug 11, 2009)

i love eating meat and losts of it ^_^ but i do go organic a lot.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 11, 2009)

I eat meat rarely. Like once every couple weeks. To make up for no meat I get to eat pizza and other good stuff a lot. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> I'm not a vegetarian and I never want to be. Why waste time eating veggies. Eat meat while you can! I eat vegetables as well, it's healthy.



in b4 "I got hemroids"! :V


----------



## Telnac (Aug 12, 2009)

Not fond to hunting.  No matter if you eat it or not, killing for sport isn't cool in my book.  Killing to eat, (but not for sport?)  Sure.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> in b4 "I got hemroids"! :V



I don't know you, you make foxy sad *cry* lol.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 12, 2009)

i've been a vegetarian but it didn't last. give me a nice medium rare steak and i'm a happy camper.

still, doesn't mean i avoid veggies, Broccoli (when cooked right) is absolute noms.

... though i think it's insanely funny when furries go off the deep end and think that since their fursona is a carnivore/herbivore, they should be one as well.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 12, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> I don't know you, you make foxy sad *cry* lol.



Why? I am only telling the truth.
Don't cry. -pats-

In b4 "I have high cholesterol" :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Ya know, just cause we are furries, that doesn't automaticaly make most of us vegetarian or vegan, i think that is a little bit of a wrong assumption.

Anyway, i like meat


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why? I am only telling the truth.
> Don't cry. -pats-
> 
> In b4 "I have high cholesterol" :V



In b4 "in b4 gets old"


----------



## Ratte (Aug 12, 2009)

Quit being retarded.  I know this is The Den, but shut up.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

I eat food. It's as simple as that. I don't have any specific eating plan or diet.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 17, 2009)

Omnivore but I love meat!


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 17, 2009)

I would shoot myself before I turn vegan.


----------



## TDK (Aug 17, 2009)

Fuck that. I always have to start my morning's with some sausage and bacon. Mutha fucka might eat a salad in the morning, A SALAD! I have animosity towards PETA anyway, they yelled at me when I was eating some McDonald's walking past their protests, so I threw a couple of McNuggets at 'em, GET THAT GREASE OFF YA SKIN NOW BITCHEZ.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 17, 2009)

I can eat cow, chicken, and fish just fine. Chicken and fish don't care for their young and don't have the brain capacity to feel social attachment. To me, they really are just animals. Cows are smarter, but overpopulated if you need justification. I try to stray away from beef though, when I can. _Good_ fish isn't always available.

But hand me a squirrel on a stick, and I'll puke right then and there. Any rodent or small animal really. Mouse, ferret, etc. Can't stand it the thought of eating them. Feels like cannibalism. I'd eat a cat before a mouse, truly.


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 18, 2009)

I fap to burning cows.....on a grill
cmon lol


----------



## virus (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm just a human being eating what it was designed to eat. Mostly plant but can and will consume meat. I like eating meat but some days I can't stand looking at it or have the appetite for it. 

Amazed no one has mentioned insects, fungi, eggs. All are good although some insects are not too great tasting.


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 19, 2009)

I WILL EAT ANY BLOODY ANIMAL. PERIOD. DUN CARE WHAT IT IS.

no, I dont consider insects "animals" even though they lie in the classification of "animalia" in fact I will also eat other things not in the animal kingdom. 

ALL HAIL EUKARYOTA!


----------



## WolfTailz (Aug 19, 2009)

I am actually one of those people that cant decide between carnivore and vegitarian. Just about every other day I cant stand the idea of eating meat. lol


----------



## WolfTailz (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh and yes I have eaten insects. Taste good. Look up "Hotlix" brand. Awesome!


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 19, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> Oh and yes I have eaten insects. Taste good. Look up "Hotlix" brand. Awesome!



D: I dont like eating anything that's going to burrow into me and lay eggs when I'm dead.


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 19, 2009)

Yay I'm not the only vegetarian on here!!! Granted I'm new but furrydom doesn't seem to be the most vegetarian/vegan friendly crowd... I have been vegetarian for 4 years now


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 19, 2009)

I tried to be vegetarian for a bit ages ago but I like meat too much 
:B.


----------



## Traumerei (Aug 19, 2009)

Scout_Auxfur said:


> Yay I'm not the only vegetarian on here!!! Granted I'm new but furrydom doesn't seem to be the most vegetarian/vegan friendly crowd... I have been vegetarian for 4 years now



You'd be surprised as to how many vegetarians/vegans there are in the fandom.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: I dont like eating anything that's going to burrow into me and lay eggs when I'm dead.


 
Does that mean that Aliens are off the menu?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0ik8uQ8eKw

^
That is my schizoid personality showing whilst trying to be comedic.

I eat. That is all that you should be concerned about.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 19, 2009)

Traumerei said:


> You'd be surprised as to how many vegetarians/vegans there are in the fandom.




Nothing surprises me about the social make-up of the furry fandom.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 19, 2009)

Omnivore, love my meats, love my fruits!


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 19, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Omnivore, love my meats, love my fruits!




Soo....many....jokes >_<


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Omnivore, love my meats, love my fruits!



Love my nuts! :>


----------



## Azerane (Aug 19, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> Soo....many....jokes >_<


 
lol, I know  But it's true XD


----------



## Shadow (Aug 19, 2009)

Azerane said:


> lol, I know  But it's true XD



Thus the reason for my last post.
<---OLD SPORT!


----------



## Stormslegacy (Aug 19, 2009)

omnivore here ^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2009)

Traumerei said:


> You'd be surprised as to how many vegetarians/vegans there are in the fandom.


yea...about 4-7% do note thats those that stay Vegetarians, not ones that go off and on


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Scout_Auxfur said:


> Yay I'm not the only vegetarian on here!!! Granted I'm new but furrydom doesn't seem to be the most vegetarian/vegan friendly crowd... I have been vegetarian for 4 years now



Blame PETA.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

I say we turn to cannibalism and eat PETA.

:3

I'll start the grill.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I say we turn to cannibalism and eat PETA.
> 
> :3
> 
> I'll start the grill.



It isn't cannibalism, and PETA isn't people.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It isn't cannibalism, and PETA isn't people.



:[


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :[



But you can still eat them.

There are so many PETA creatures that we should just farm them and send them to third world countries.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But you can still eat them.
> 
> There are so many PETA creatures that we should just farm them and send them to third world countries.



We should.

End world hunger, amirite.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

Jesus man you guys really love PETA



Always talking about it


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Jesus man you guys really love PETA
> 
> 
> 
> Always talking about it



Shut up or your going to Africa with them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2009)

PETA?


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> PETA?



People for the Eating of Tasty Animals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> People for the Eating of Tasty Animals.



Oh man that joke just keeps getting FUNNIER FUCKING FUNNIER

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Oh man that joke just keeps getting FUNNIER FUCKING FUNNIER
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA



Go tuck yourself in.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> People for the Eating of Tasty Animals.


I thought it was People enjoying That Ass


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Go tuck yourself in.



My hairy aunt


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> My hairy aunt



Ã‰hÃ©hÃ©hÃ©hÃ©hÃ©hÃ©hÃ© (translation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sru20RDLeWo)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> I thought it was People enjoying That Ass



DAT ASS


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2009)

Why would you think that a bunch of people that pretend to be wolves and foxes and cats and dragons would be vegans

I'm a mother fucking shark god damn


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2009)

Ladies, settle down


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

SOME people have some rather sandy vaginas~


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> SOME people have some rather sandy vaginas~



, that sounds rather nasty.....


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> , that sounds rather nasty.....



Man you missed some fun R&R threads.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Man you missed some fun R&R threads.



Aww damn......I haven't had time to check out that board lately.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Aww damn......I haven't had time to check out that board lately.



Pity.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> DAT ASS


oh right thats PEDA


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> oh right thats PEDA



PEDAphile


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> PEDAphile


"Dad, why do I getting friends request from old men"

"its Dat Ass of yours, now get out there and get me a couple of Lawsuits to make money off of"


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> "Dad, why do I getting friends request from old men"
> 
> "its Dat Ass of yours, now get out there and get me a couple of Lawsuits to make money off of"



Oh god the fuck happened to this thread


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh god the fuck happened to this thread


its not bad yet...we have yet to degrade to sex talk or invoke Godwin's Law


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> its not bad yet...we have yet to degrade to sex talk or invoke Godwin's Law



Yeah, true, so I'll end it before it gets to that point.


----------

